# Low dose 3 week dnp run !



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Just been given 21x125 mg dnp caps , been cutting for 14 weeks and dropped a good bit of bodyfat ,

Was thinking of doing a small dosed dnp 3 week cycle.

Looking to loose around 10-14 lbs

Diet will be around 1800-2000 cals per day

High pro , mod fat low carb .

Cardio 5 xpw

Weight 5 times pw

Current body weight is 12.9 stone .

Bodyfat unsure had 4 point calliper test and it came in at 8% .. Obv these are not accurate I would say I'm around 13-14 %

Couple of questions

I work in a office and don't want to be sweating my tits off , what time of day do you find the best to take dnp

Would 125 mg ed be enough to get the results I want

What are the essential supps to take

I have alot of vit c and multivitamins , I've read alot about people using electrolyte powder aswell so will be getting some of that .


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

Most people hate taking them in the evening, but i found it to be best. I take at around 6pm, initial sweat and heat goes away by the time i go to sleep, sleep like a baby and arent as hot the following day


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Will only be running 125mg so hopefully the side effects won't be that bad ! Tha is for your reply mate ill give this ago !


----------



## Seank (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi mate currently on a DNP cycle myself, I only find 125mg slighty uncomfortable when in bed with the Missus, on my own I'm fine, I've even been sitting in the sun all day today and I was fine.

I'm currently taking:

3000mg vit c

800iu vit e

1-2 electrolyte tabs (my protein)

50mcg T3

Some people take ALA also


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Seank said:


> Hi mate currently on a DNP cycle myself, I only find 125mg slighty uncomfortable when in bed with the Missus, on my own I'm fine, I've even been sitting in the sun all day today and I was fine.
> 
> I'm currently taking:
> 
> ...


How long you running it for mate what are the results like so far ?


----------



## in4cliffs (Jun 4, 2013)

Interested to see the results of this, always wondered if low dosing would work


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

in4cliffs said:


> Interested to see the results of this, always wondered if low dosing would work


My diet is good training and cardio is consistent so hopefully with a low dose ican avoid some of the sides and it won't effect my training too much , ideally will be looking to lose a good 8-10 lbs ! Getting all my supps tonight and will start tomorrow or Friday !


----------



## FuriousRunt (Apr 10, 2013)

Will you be keeping the thread updated? Be nice to read your experiences at the same time as mine.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

FuriousRunt said:


> Will you be keeping the thread updated? Be nice to read your experiences at the same time as mine.


Yeah mate I will keep this update , start tomorrow !


----------



## Seank (Jul 5, 2012)

JPO said:


> How long you running it for mate what are the results like so far ?


Have been running it for 3 days so far mate, my belly feels a bit swollen sometimes, lost a few pound maybe 2-3, no visible differences yet though (not expecting any yet) The heat seems to come in waves rather than a constant warmth. The lengh of cycle will depend on how the first week goes mate, If i feel ok I will bump it up to 250mg E/D but will NOT go any higher.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I've been on it for a couple weeks 250mg ED mostly and this week looks like I got fatter. I can really pinch and pull the skin far out, like elastic. Also look a lot smaller, guessing Im really deflated now with water retention and if so, wot a mind f&ck. Think I'll make this the final week and bail.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I felt like this when I ran t3 .. Made me flat as fook was a real head **** !

I no the next 3 week will be the same but give a week after that and start introducing carbs again should weigh less look leaner and fuller !


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

JPO said:


> I felt like this when I ran t3 .. Made me flat as fook was a real head **** !
> 
> I no the next 3 week will be the same but give a week after that and start introducing carbs again should weigh less look leaner and fuller !


I def think 10-14 days is the sweet spot, especially for the lucky ones that can run 400-500mg. I feel so naked everyday, first time in my life that I absolutely dread going to the gym to lift weights, even more so than doing the cardio.

Lol yea agree with the T3, funny thing was my first time round I didn't really notice it, then 1 week after comming off I looked at myself and I thought sh&t I look more swole.


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

I've been cycling DNP on and off for the last couple of months with varying different cycles from 7-15 days. If the carb cravings get too much which it has done to me a couple of times, come off.

currently doing a 10 day cycle and I think I've nailed it with the sides being the most managable so far.

Im not running anything else apart from Vits and one Chest-Eze every morning when I get too work (after fasted cardio to avoid mini Hypo attacks) and my energy and heat levels have been the best so far at 250mg ED, Even though its been the hottest period whilst taking it.

I'm running an IF diet , with a 1000cal deficit with my eating window from 12-1 too 8-9pm depending on my shift.

and take the dose just before I go to bed after I've eaten and seems to be going well, I'm on day 5 and very little sides except I felt very lethargic with my pushbike ride to work yesterday morning and I'm running Dhack tabs so properly dosed.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

MC-Racer said:


> I'm running an IF diet , with a 1000cal deficit with my eating window from 12-1 too 8-9pm depending on my shift and take the dose just before I go to bed after I've eaten and seems to be going well, I'm on day 5 and very little sides except I felt very lethargic with my pushbike ride to work yesterday morning and I'm running Dhack tabs so properly dosed.


Lethargy *could* be due to not using T3?


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm going to ad in t3 around day 4 at 50mcg a day !

Been carb depleting last 4 days under 50g per day and already feeling drained and no energy can see these next 3 weeks been hell !

I'm currently consuming around 1800 cals per a day , I weigh around 12.12 .. Should you eat at maintance when on dnp or still in a cal deflict ?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

JPO said:


> I'm going to ad in t3 around day 4 at 50mcg a day !
> 
> Been carb depleting last 4 days under 50g per day and already feeling drained and no energy can see these next 3 weeks been hell !
> 
> I'm currently consuming around 1800 cals per a day , I weigh around 12.12 .. Should you eat at maintance when on dnp or still in a cal deflict ?


Depends on few factors e.g. active lifesytle, doing cardio, dose etc.... I've been doing a hefty amount of cardio everyday (LISS) eating about 300- 500kcals below maitenance but i'm crusing on test.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm on test mast and var mate ! At the moment training push pull legs repeat 5 sessions a week with 3-4 hit session and 2 liss session but when the dnp kicks in will swap the hit for Liss. Just gonna go off how I feel !


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

JPO said:


> I'm going to ad in t3 around day 4 at 50mcg a day !
> 
> Been carb depleting last 4 days under 50g per day and already feeling drained and no energy can see these next 3 weeks been hell !
> 
> I'm currently consuming around 1800 cals per a day , I weigh around 12.12 .. Should you eat at maintance when on dnp or still in a cal deflict ?


I run at about 500 below when on DNP, however that is 500 below my maintenance for that particular day, so actual cals vary based on level and type of training.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I always track my calories and macros everyday using a app on my phone ad always use a heart rate strap when doing cardio to give a good indication of calories burned so calories will be adjusted depending on my activity.

Hopefully with the low dose I will see some good results and not much sides just took my first cap 30 mins ago ! With my post workout food !


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Will weigh tomorrow morning and will keep this updated !


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

My starting weight is 13 stone !

Woke up a couple of times last night but nothing too serious.

Legs and abs tonight , and 45 min cardio.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Quick update ..

Weeknd diet was crap ! girlfriend has just landed herself her fist teaching job so went out for food and had some treats.

been taking mt 125 mg dnp around 6pm feel fine , sweat abit while sleeping and find it hard to get comfortable but nothing i cant handle , noticed energy has dropped so using d hack power stack to get me through .

diet everyday is between 1800-2200 calories depending on activity levels high pro mod fat and low carbs , only carbs i directly consume are bananna and low fat yougurt mixed with pro after weight workouts.

cardio is done everyday 40 mins at least normally burn between 400-500 calories according to my heart rate monitor !

also 5 weight sessions per a week.

looked in the morror this morning and was a real head fk ! Look saggy and watery around midsection but veins on arms are showing alot more !

cant wait to get these 3 weeks over with and see how i look agfter dnp is cleared .

i will weigh in on thursday that will be 7 days on dnp and see what scale says !


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

scales may not be as kind as you hope after a week, but after 2 will be fine...


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> scales may not be as kind as you hope after a week, but after 2 will be fine...


this- i always bloat horribly in the first 2 weeks- currently doing a 125mg dose over about a month- looking pretty flabby today


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> scales may not be as kind as you hope after a week, but after 2 will be fine...


i was thinking that mate as i do look watery as hell ! might not weigh it till after the 3 weeks !

hopefully i will drop a good couple of lbs of fat !


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> this- i always bloat horribly in the first 2 weeks- currently doing a 125mg dose over about a month- looking pretty flabby today


Yeah i looked in the mirror and thought i look **** but its all in the mind , when i come off and let the dnp clear i stick to my plan i should look deffo look alot leaner !


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

DNP is a bugger for water and flattening you out, and I have known people quit because of the visual sides not the physiological ones. stick with it. do a slow refeed, ie get back on your normal diet - resist the temptation to carb up, and te gains (erm losses) should become evident.

:thumb:


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> DNP is a bugger for water and flattening you out, and I have known people quit because of the visual sides not the physiological ones. stick with it. do a slow refeed, ie get back on your normal diet - resist the temptation to carb up, and te gains (erm losses) should become evident.
> 
> :thumb:


I no what your saying mate , physical sides I'm fine with it the visual ones that fk me up and make me second guess myself ! .. Just going to stick to my guns and crack on with it , with my diet and training the way it is I no I can't be adding fat ? Even after my bad weekend I just had ( think this probably has alot to do with it are way to much so probably holding more water due to the carb intake I had.

My carbs will be 100g a day or less high pro and mod fat .

Not started any t3 yet do you think it's a must if I am only rubbing for 3 weeks .. After I finish my dnp run I will have around 9 days before Holiday so should have dnp out my system by then


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

you'll know if you need the T3 as you will get lethargic. However some I know have used a fatburner that contains T2 to alleviate some of this. Alpha-T2 would be a good choice. However you may not need it. I do and so run T3, but we are not all built the same, so see how you go. if its going to hit, it will happen from day 4 or 5 onwards


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm 6 days in now . Do feel tired and drained through the day at work ,lots of

Coffee and d hack power stacks is getting me through..

On a positive note trained back last night and smashed a deadlift personal best !215kg ! So was chuffed with that

Keeping my calories under 2200 everyday!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

JPO said:


> I'm 6 days in now . Do feel tired and drained through the day at work ,lots of
> 
> Coffee and d hack power stacks is getting me through..
> 
> ...


Good Work. :thumb:

Also from memory you will get a little more out of the DHacks power stack if you take it with Grapefruit juice. It contains synephrine, which gets a real kick from taking it with Naringin and Hesperidin, both contained in GJ.


----------



## FuriousRunt (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey sorry to jump in your thread, but Last 2 days i've been feeling pretty drained at work. 250mgdnp 50mcgt3. Is it ok to add in ephedrine for energy?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

FuriousRunt said:


> Hey sorry to jump in your thread, but Last 2 days i've been feeling pretty drained at work. 250mgdnp 50mcgt3. Is it ok to add in ephedrine for energy?


At 250mg you should probably be on 75mcg or possibly even 100mcg T3, this is what I need to run at 250mg DNP. Adding Eph will give you a lift as will a good strong black coffee. Your call really, which you choose to do. Upping the T3 will have a pretty immediate effect, or should do.


----------



## FuriousRunt (Apr 10, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> At 250mg you should probably be on 75mcg or possibly even 100mcg T3, this is what I need to run at 250mg DNP. Adding Eph will give you a lift as will a good strong black coffee. Your call really, which you choose to do. Upping the T3 will have a pretty immediate effect, or should do.


Great help as usual Diggy. I'll bump up to 75mcg t3 see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Out of interest what are you guys having post work out wise while running dnp ?

(Sorry for hijack).


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

THought i would give a update ,

I have come to the conclusion after 10 DAYS ON a very low dose DNP is not for me , first 7 days were manageable but after that i just felt so drained , moody as hell and all i could think about was food carb cravings were unreal and as a consquece of this had a full blow 3 day binge ! I have treid using sibutramine in the past and it does kill appetite but give me a speeding heart race and actually made me sweat more than i did on dnp so thats the reason i dint use it during the dnp log .

starting weight was 13 st , last night was 13.9 so 9 lbs gain ( RESULT OF 3 DAY binge , holding so much water stiomach looks like it did before i started dieting such a head fk ! ) and only got 19 days till my holiday ..

if i use in the future i will run a higher dose for no longer than 7 days.

keep my carbs low diet clean and training and cardio and hopefully should shed most of this watery mess before i go away ..


----------

